

Was the MegaUpload raid planned to draw attention away from SOPA? - thenextcorner
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57362437-83/anonymous-goes-nuclear-everybody-loses/

======
andrewfelix
No.

NZ Police started working with the FBI on this in early 2011.

The level of coordination required by the US Fed Gov, the NZ Gov and the FBI,
not to mention being in agreement is no small deal. To suggest that this all
happened in the space of 24hrs is pretty ridiculous.

NZ isn't exactly an American lap dog.

------
snowwrestler
No. In fact, it would be a violation of federal law for Congress to interfere
in a Justice Department investigation in the way this story describes.

------
nextparadigms
Stuff like this doesn't happen by accident under Obama. Osama Bin Laden was
killed basically a week before Obama announced his candidacy.

